# Melding two pictures



## Lost Behind the Shutter (Jun 21, 2016)

I am not sure of the term but I need help making two pictures one.  Put the clear windows in the shot where the are too bright.  Thanks a million for your help!!


----------



## Lost Behind the Shutter (Jun 21, 2016)

Can I do it myself in lightroom?  If so could you please point me to somewhere where it is explained to me.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 23, 2016)

Have you tried using the Tone Curve?  The Photoshop can gives you more control to merge two images.


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 25, 2016)

You can do Photomerge in Photoshop and most likely some of the less expensive products out there as well.
I'd do it as an example but your photos won't download intact for me.


----------



## JustBen (Jul 14, 2016)

In Lightroom: Select both pictures -> Photo -> Photomerge -> HDR


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 14, 2016)

also learn to use HDR in your camera.


----------



## Shinnen (Nov 5, 2016)

How exactly do you want to meld them?
....... john


----------



## Adriaan (Nov 9, 2016)

This is a quite straight forward HDR with Nik Efex HDR:




Nik efex are downloadable free from Google.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 9, 2016)

You lost the interior highlights they wanted though.


----------



## Adriaan (Nov 9, 2016)

True that, Advanced Photo, about the highlights. Here's a second try. I'm not really happy about the pavement outside.


----------



## Shinnen (Nov 10, 2016)

I did this with the tools available in my picture viewer.
.... john


----------

